# Finacial software, MS money etc



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

I have an old version of microsoft money 2004 that doesn't really do the job any more, is too out-dated.

What software should I look at nxt for personal finance, just tracking the bank, bills etc

Needs to be either cheap or easy to get hold off.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

new version of Money - IMHO it really is the best option out there...

What are you lacking exactly? I have '03 and its still superb.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's some reviews.

http://www.moneyhighstreet.com/feature/139/


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Can no longer update it and leads me to believe it is more obsolete than useful!


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't think Money is available any more for the UK market - just USA


----------

